# Dog gate construction ideas



## no1hustler

We leave our dog in the kitchen while we are at work. Currently we are using a baby gate but the actual gate is smaller than the opening so I have blocks between the wall and the gate to use as a filler. I'd like to make a new gate that is easier to open and close. My thought was to create channels for both sides of the opening. I'll permantely fasten it to the wall and paint them to match. Then, I'd like to create the "gate" so it can simply slide down the channels. If we want to open it we just lift it back out. It will be like a sluice gate, if you can picture that.

My problem is designing the gate. I am trying to decide what is the best way to make one. I want it to look nice so a simple piece of plywood won't do. I was thinking of using stair ballasters or 1" dowels less than 4" apart. But I'm not sure what is the best way to make the frame so it says ridgid when it is not in the channels. 

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## bOObVila

I built frames around some old wire shelving. Did the same for the crate I made.


----------



## Improv

I built this for our small dog, but you could easily not put it on hinges and use it as pull out gate. Frame is joined with a 1/4" spline and that same groove holds the 1/4" thick slats. Slats were placed diagonally to prevent racking..


----------



## GeorgeC

I like Improv's gate. 

On the other hand I do not like to permanently make any changes to my house for a dog gate.

Have you looked for a baby gate that will handle a wider opening? I believe they make them for openings at least up to 60". Personally I would much, much rather have that then to make any changes to my kitchen.

George


----------



## no1hustler

Improv said:


> I built this for our small dog, but you could easily not put it on hinges and use it as pull out gate. Frame is joined with a 1/4" spline and that same groove holds the 1/4" thick slats. Slats were placed diagonally to prevent racking..


That looks very nice and I could adapt it so it just slides down a channel. Thanks!




GeorgeC said:


> I like Improv's gate.
> 
> On the other hand I do not like to permanently make any changes to my house for a dog gate.
> 
> Have you looked for a baby gate that will handle a wider opening? I believe they make them for openings at least up to 60". Personally I would much, much rather have that then to make any changes to my kitchen.
> 
> George


Yeah, I know what you mean George. I've thought about trying to find a better baby gate but don't like the options that I have found. Most of them seem to have the door that opens so you can go in and out but the door isn't very wide. And the others aren't very simple to set up or strong enough for when my dog jumps up on it when we come home. 

I'm thinking that the channel is a minimal modification. It will basically be 1" thick so it isn't intrustive and won't stand out much since I'll paint it to match the wall. Once we don't need it (hoping to be a long time down the road) all I'll have to do is unscrew it and patch a couple holes.


----------



## Lineman88

I designed my gate a little differently. We only use it occasionally and I did not want to permanently attach it to the doorway so I added wheels to both sides but it rests flat on the floor so it doesn't role unless you angle it onto the wheels to move it. I got the wire screen in the garden department at Lowes and just cut it to size.


----------



## no1hustler

Hmm, that is a great idea...but I think my dog would be able to just push that away if he really wanted to get out...


----------



## Lineman88

no1hustler said:


> Hmm, that is a great idea...but I think my dog would be able to just push that away if he really wanted to get out...


It's pretty heavy and she doesn't challenge it but my daughters dog (a small escape artist) finds his way around it.


----------

